# Possibly Shorted My Twisp Battery



## bjorn

hi guys. i use a twisp. i tried to by clever and get more life out of a coil, by trying to replace the wick part. 

after firing it up, my battery died. i've managed to open it up, can't really see anything wrong with my limited knowledge of electronics. all the wires seem attached, the little circuit board on the inside also seems intact.
pushing the little button, just gives nothing. no LED, no vape, no nothing.

any suggestions?


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall

Hi @bjorn . This may be a dumb question but are you sure the battery is on? (Press the button rapidly 5 times) I don't see how changing the wick could affect the electronics system.


----------



## annemarievdh

the coil could be touching the sides from replacing the wick, and making a short. just a taught.


----------



## BhavZ

Hi @bjorn 

When you replaced the wick in the coil did you ensure that the coil was evenly spaced and not touching an of the sides of the coil cup (the silver bowl which the coil its in)?

Does the battery charge? When you plug the battery in for charge does the LED button light up?


----------



## bjorn

yes, avikaar, i checked that, thanks!

annemarie bhavz, i did double check for that, but i don't think so, but this must be what happened, otherwise, i would not be in this predicament.

last night i gave up fiddling with it as it was too dark and i was tired, i tried this morning and i see that it does indeed charge. the LED lights up when i plug it in. but when i press the button, nothing, nada, zilch.
i don't understand electronics that well, but this is telling me that little button on the circuit board is fried and the battery is still fine. i could be wrong??


----------



## Metal Liz

i think it might be the coil... in my humble opinion...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

take the clearo off and then try to fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

yeah, i took the coil out... the battery (or battery unit/cartridge?) is still doing it. just hoping there's a way i could fix it.


----------



## shabbar

the part that holds the liquid , unscrew it , put the battery on charge . replace the coil and hopefully all should be fine


----------



## Spyker

Does the button light up when you push it? If not, make sure it is switched on.
The button has to light up when you push it, even with nothing connected to it.


----------



## bjorn

shabbar,, i appreciate you trying to help, but yes, i do know how this works. i have the battery unit completely taken apart and it's insides are lying on my desk. i can confirm that it charges when i plug it in (LED lights up), but when i press the button, nothing, no LED, no vape (if i attached the clearomiser), etc.


----------



## shabbar

bjorn said:


> shabbar,, i appreciate you trying to help, but yes, i do know how this works. i have the battery unit completely taken apart and it's insides are lying on my desk. i can confirm that it charges when i plug it in (LED lights up), but when i press the button, nothing, no LED, no vape (if i attached the clearomiser), etc.




crap , oh well the good side is ...time for an upgrade bud !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Sadly, I must agree...killed an ego passthru as described.
But yeah...no better time than now to upgrade.


----------



## bjorn

sitting here thinking the same thing. i'm not going to spend R280 on yet another twisp battery.

so variable voltage batteries in south africa... ? i'm new to this.


----------



## shabbar

i suggest you try the vision spinner with an evod/mini protank 2/3 or aero-tank mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

check vapeking / vapour mountain for stock on vv/vw batteries


----------



## bjorn

do you know if all these parts are interchangeable? can i take my twisp clearomiser for instance and screw it onto another battery unit?


----------



## baksteen8168

Vision Spinner or Ego Twist.

I use a spinner and I Love it!


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> do you know if all these parts are interchangeable? can i take my twisp clearomiser for instance and screw it onto another battery unit?



My In-Law's Twisp clearo works 100% on my vision spinner


----------



## PeterHarris

and throwing our newest member into the deep end to see if she can shed some light 
@twispcig

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## twispcig

@bjorn sounds like you may need to replace the entire coil or make sure that the coil is screwed in properly. If your battery is working and you are not getting any vapour, it's a coil issue. If you have a pair of long nosed pliers, just screw the coil in tight enough. From what I understand, you didn't replace the entire coil?


----------



## bjorn

a forum with people that actually reply. nice.
thanks for the help guys. i still hope i can somehow revive that battery. obviously the battery itself is working, so it's just a small little part that needs fixing.

if i have to upgrade, i've seen those variable voltage units on the interwebs. they seem attractive, i always found the twisp could have delivered a bit more of a punch.


----------



## bjorn

hi twispcig. no it's not the coil, it's the battery unit itself. without anything attached to it, no coil, no clearomiser, no nothing, when pressing the button, it does not light up.
it does light up, when i put it on charge, but not when pressing the button.


----------



## twispcig

OK I see @bjorn - are you perhaps close to a Twisp store?


----------



## bjorn

yeah kinda. i don't want to buy another twisp battery though, i've already been through about 4 or 5 during the warranty period, not so keen to pay R280 for something that might not last that long.
i'd rather upgrade to something better if i have to fork out money.


----------



## twispcig

Is your battery still under warranty? The guys might be able to sort it out for you without having to replace, and if is faulty and still under warranty, will replace


----------



## shabbar

the innokin mvp has excellent battery life if you prefer box mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## bjorn

no, the warranty expired end of april or may. :/


----------



## twispcig

Eek, ok what I suggest is if you get a chance, take the battery to the store and see if they can sort it out. Also, you warranty extends for a further 6 months when you get a new battery. So if you have already replaced your battery, your warranty extends for a further 6 months from the date of new battery


----------



## bjorn

that's not what they told me at the store. they specifically said, when they replace the battery under warranty, it does NOT extend the warranty.


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> yeah kinda. i don't want to buy another twisp battery though, i've already been through about 4 or 5 during the warranty period, not so keen to pay R280 for something that might not last that long.
> i'd rather upgrade to something better if i have to fork out money.



Trust me, go for the vv/vw option. You will love it! I am not sure what the ego twist goes for, but the new vision spinner 2 is around R400. And it is 100% worth it. Have not used my old batteries since I got the spinner.


----------



## twispcig

@bjorn which store do you usually go to? It definitely does extend - please email support@twisp.co.za and we will help you out


----------



## bjorn

it's in greenacres, pe. they've said it to me on more than one occasion, like they wanted to be very sure i understood that. a month before my warranty expired i still took two faulty automatic batteries back to them to make sure i get them replaced before the warranty is out.


----------



## bjorn

baksteen8168, do you think it will fit a twisp clearomiser thingy? does it have that variable voltage function?


----------



## shabbar

i was under the impression that the automatic batteries were discontinued


----------



## bjorn

they have been yeah. i think i know why. but i got them replaced with manual ones just before the warranty ran out.


----------



## twispcig

Automatic batteries have been discontinued as we found the manual batteries were a better option. Sorry to hear this @bjorn - will inform Regional Manager to have a look at this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> baksteen8168, do you think it will fit a twisp clearomiser thingy? does it have that variable voltage function?



The Spinner fits the Twisp Clearo 100%. My In-Law has a twisp so I put his clearo on my Spinner so he could taste the difference a vv battery makes. He went out and bought a spinner the next day.


----------



## bjorn

schweet, is this it: http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/vision-spinner-v2-1650mah-veriable-voltage-battery-black.html
?


----------



## shabbar

Yes sir it is


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> schweet, is this it: http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/vision-spinner-v2-1650mah-veriable-voltage-battery-black.html
> ?



Thats it.

We have the first spinner batteries, but the new ones will work too. Mine is connected to a mini ProTank 3. (i prefer the bottom coil ones to twisp's top coil.)


----------



## shabbar

baksteen8168 said:


> Thats it.
> 
> We have the first spinner batteries, but the new ones will work too. Mine is connected to a mini ProTank 3. (i prefer the bottom coil ones to twisp's top coil.)



agreed less to no dry hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

lekker. shot guys


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> lekker. shot guys



No problem.


----------



## bones

I've been through 3 Twisp batteries over the last year. All automatic, all have failed. Plug it into the charger, and it automatically turns green. I've now just purchased the Vision Spinner kit and looking forward to it.


----------



## baksteen8168

bones said:


> I've been through 3 Twisp batteries over the last year. All automatic, all have failed. Plug it into the charger, and it automatically turns green. I've now just purchased the Vision Spinner kit and looking forward to it.



You will not be disappointed. I  my spinner.


----------



## Silver

Spinner 1 is a great battery indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorn

oki guys could i ask a bit more advice quick?
i want to be sure i'm "future proof" here. if i want to upgrade the tank at a later stage, is this spinner the way to go?
and you guys are talking about different versions? what's what?
shabbar mentioned the innokin mvp?

i'm still bummed i can't fix this twisp one man. don't want to fork out cash right now. not that i'm a cheap skate, it just seems like such a waste if the battery itself is still working.


----------



## Silver

Hi @bjorn

The Spinner (version 1 or 2) depending on your budget will power many of the commercial tanks beautifully
If you want to go rebuildable at a later stage you can get another battery device, but the Spinner and tank will then make a perfect backup vape

As for the MVP, it is box shaped. Also an excellent device with super long battery life. Check out the reviews in the hardware reviews section.

Well worth the upgrade to any of these devices in my opinion. You wont go wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> oki guys could i ask a bit more advice quick?
> i want to be sure i'm "future proof" here. if i want to upgrade the tank at a later stage, is this spinner the way to go?
> and you guys are talking about different versions? what's what?
> shabbar mentioned the innokin mvp?
> 
> i'm still bummed i can't fix this twisp one man. don't want to fork out cash right now. not that i'm a cheap skate, it just seems like such a waste if the battery itself is still working.



Ask away, that is what we are here for.

The spinner will work with any eGo thread. this means that your Twisp, my ProTank and any other eGo threaded tank will work on it. 

Different versions. I have the spinner 1. since mine they released a new spinner (spinner 2). the spinner 2 has more battery power - 1600mah as opposed to 1100mah - so it will last longer. also indicates power level via colors on the fire button where the spinner 1 only flashes when it is flat.

I will ask @Metal Liz to explain the MVP as she swears by them. I have no experience with them, but from what i hear, they are great. (I prefer the round ones and the MVP is a box mod)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Hi @bjorn
> 
> The Spinner (version 1 or 2) depending on your budget will power many of the commercial tanks beautifully
> If you want to go rebuildable at a later stage you can get another battery device, but the Spinner and tank will then make a perfect backup vape
> 
> As for the MVP, it is box shaped. Also an excellent device with super long battery life. Check out the reviews in the hardware reviews section.
> 
> Well worth the upgrade to any of these devices in my opinion. You wont go wrong



And @Silver beats me to it. haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

excellent!

i'm browsing those two sites now, vapourking and vapourmountain. i don't see any coils similar to the twisp coils. i do see however that they sell silica wick and that kanthal wire. i'm nervous now after messing up this battery that i might do it again trying to replace the wick in a coil. but R40 per coil? like every 2 - 3 weeks? that's just silly.

what do you guys think of the coils and replacing the wick and wire yourself?


----------



## shabbar

get an evod mini protank 2 or 3 clearomiser

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bones

If you don't to for out for another batter at this stage, take it into one of the kiosks and have them test it.


----------



## shabbar

you can rebuild your own coil if you have an ohm meter / multimeter


----------



## Metal Liz

the box mods, i would say is takes a bit getting used to for like the first day... but when you have a comfortable fit in your hand, bud you can't go wrong with the MVP, i just acquired my second one, not that I needed it, but I look at it like this : "what's better than a MVP, 2 MVPs!!!  "

It's a pass through battery, so you can vape while it charges. With constant vaping I easily get like a day and a half out of it. You can set either your Volts or Watts on the MVP according to your vaping preferences, and it's nice to have the option to go a bit higher when you need a stronger TH... I really don't think (and the mech mod users will disagree with me here hahaha, but they'll still see  ) that i will ever need a different device, maybe if they bring out an upgrade to my MVP, then yes, but for me it's a winner 
Oh and another plus point, it has an ohm reader built in for when you want to start coil building, plus it also keeps track of your battery power, so you know when you need to charge - just saying hahaha 



the one on the left has the Kanger aerotank on and the right is the mini Protank 3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> excellent!
> 
> i'm browsing those two sites now, vapourking and vapourmountain. i don't see any coils similar to the twisp coils. i do see however that they sell silica wick and that kanthal wire. i'm nervous now after messing up this battery that i might do it again trying to replace the wick in a coil. but R40 per coil? like every 2 - 3 weeks? that's just silly.
> 
> what do you guys think of the coils and replacing the wick and wire yourself?



If you want to get into coil building you should probably be looking at a RBA (rebuildable atomizer) 
Also don't have much experience here, but I am ordering a rebuildable next month. (Still deciding between a Kayfun or Russian 91%)

I think @Reinvanhardt might be able to shed more light on this?


----------



## baksteen8168

shabbar said:


> get an evod mini protank 2 or 3 clearomiser



Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> If you want to get into coil building you should probably be looking at a RBA (rebuildable atomizer)
> Also don't have much experience here, but I am ordering a rebuildable next month. (Still deciding between a Kayfun or Russian 91%)
> 
> I think @Reinvanhardt might be able to shed more light on this?


No, you need not look at rebuildables to go into coil building. Many members on this forum rebuild the coils on their commercial clearomisers and they all swear it is much better than the factory installed coils - also much cheaper then. Popular clearomisers to rebuild are the single coil EVODS and the Mini Protank 2 (very good value for money). You get many YouTube videos on how to do that and we have some experts here, like @BhavZ and @Silver.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Matthee said:


> No, you need not look at rebuildables to go into coil building. Many members on this forum rebuild the coils on their commercial clearomisers and they all swear it is much better than the factory installed coils - also much cheaper then. Popular clearomisers to rebuild are the single coil EVODS and the Mini Protank 2 (very good value for money). You get many YouTube videos on how to do that and we have some experts here, like @BhavZ and @Silver.



Apologies, (see, I am still new to rebuilding coils)


----------



## bjorn

oi vey, see this is where i get lost.

bones, my battery is out of warranty now.

i watched a video on youtube of a guy replacing the wick in a replaceable coil. it seems fairly straightforward. obvioulsy, it was not as straightforward as i though, due to me posting on this forum now. haha.

questions, questions.
- with the spinner, is it the same setup as the twisp, as in, the battery is basically built into the unit? am i confused with mods here? i don't understand this battery unit setup.
- these RBA's you're talking about....??

i get the feeling, there's a difference between mods, and just basic interswappable parts, like atomisers and battery units?


----------



## Andre

bjorn said:


> oi vey, see this is where i get lost.
> 
> bones, my battery is out of warranty now.
> 
> i watched a video on youtube of a guy replacing the wick in a replaceable coil. it seems fairly straightforward. obvioulsy, it was not as straightforward as i though, due to me posting on this forum now. haha.
> 
> questions, questions.
> - with the spinner, is it the same setup as the twisp, as in, the battery is basically built into the unit? am i confused with mods here? i don't understand this battery unit setup.
> - these RBA's you're talking about....??
> 
> i get the feeling, there's a difference between mods, and just basic interswappable parts, like atomisers and battery units?


Information overload, sorry. Yes the Vision Spinner is basically like a twisp battery and has the same connection on top. Just bigger and lasts much longer. Forget about the RBAs for the moment.
At the risk of further info overload, maybe read this post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar

rba is a rebuilable atomiser such as kayfun/trident/smoktech rsst and the likes .

you have to build your own coil and wick it

a mod is divided into electronic and mechanical

electronic = svd , mvp , vtr , sid and the likes and has electronic circuitry 

mechanical = no circuitry just the battery and tube


----------



## bjorn

sorry matthee, i actually only just noticed your earlier reply too.

ok so in short, twisp, evo, vision those kind of things, are one product or type of product line or whatever you want to call it?
RBA's = mods = something more customisable?


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> oi vey, see this is where i get lost.
> 
> bones, my battery is out of warranty now.
> 
> i watched a video on youtube of a guy replacing the wick in a replaceable coil. it seems fairly straightforward. obvioulsy, it was not as straightforward as i though, due to me posting on this forum now. haha.
> 
> questions, questions.
> - with the spinner, is it the same setup as the twisp, as in, the battery is basically built into the unit? am i confused with mods here? i don't understand this battery unit setup.
> - these RBA's you're talking about....??
> 
> i get the feeling, there's a difference between mods, and just basic interswappable parts, like atomisers and battery units?



It sounds far more comlicated than it is. (i just did not know you could rebuild standard coils, but will defenitely be trying now.  )

Spinner is the same as twisp. just a bit longer and the base turns to adjust voltage. 

RBA's... try checking youtube for kayfun, russian 91%, fogger v4, etc. this might show you better what they are. Maybe @Matthee should chime in here as I still need some experience with them.

Keep at it, there is a wealth of info on here and everyone here helps each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

shot for clearing that up shabbar.

do you think maybe if i found someone that has a mod, they might be able to advice whether i can fix the twisp battery unti i blew?

baksteen, the whole coil comes apart, you can then take the old wick and wire out and replace it. but obviously, from my experience last night, you need to know what you doing. i don't know what i did wrong?

i can see i'll be going towards mods in the future...


----------



## shabbar

basically an electronic mod is regulated and your vape quality stays the same 
with a mech as your battery gets flat your vape quality decreases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> shot for clearing that up shabbar.
> 
> do you think maybe if i found someone that has a mod, they might be able to advice whether i can fix the twisp battery unti i blew?
> 
> baksteen, the whole coil comes apart, you can then take the old wick and wire out and replace it. but obviously, from my experience last night, you need to know what you doing. i don't know what i did wrong?
> 
> i can see i'll be going towards mods in the future...



Ah, never knew you could take the coil apart. haha. will look into that. now I am itching to buy a ohm meter and to rebuild some coils.

thanks @bjorn and @Matthee , i learned something new today.


----------



## shabbar

bjorn said:


> shot for clearing that up shabbar.
> 
> do you think maybe if i found someone that has a mod, they might be able to advice whether i can fix the twisp battery unti i blew?
> 
> baksteen, the whole coil comes apart, you can then take the old wick and wire out and replace it. but obviously, from my experience last night, you need to know what you doing. i don't know what i did wrong?
> 
> i can see i'll be going towards mods in the future...



@johan can probably help you out


----------



## shabbar

baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, never knew you could take the coil apart. haha. will look into that. now I am itching to buy a ohm meter and to rebuild some coils.
> 
> thanks @bjorn and @Matthee , i learned something new today.



if you not in a hurry order from fasttech 

takes about 2-4 weeks to get to SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

well... i have only one battery now.... 3 hours without vaping.... scary stuff. don't want to go back to ciggies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

shabbar said:


> if you not in a hurry order from fasttech
> 
> takes about 2-4 weeks to get to SA



That is where i am looking. 

On a side note, do you know if their kayfun / russian / fogger RBA's are any good? i know they are clones, but the price is soooo good.

(sorry OP for this little hijack)


----------



## shabbar

where are you situated ?

maybe someone can help you out ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> well... i have only one battery now.... 3 hours without vaping.... scary stuff. don't want to go back to ciggies.


 If you were close to me i would have given you one of my old CE4 batteries. 

are all of your batteries dead?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bjorn

i'm down under in pe hey. no-one hangs out around here. people haven't even caught on to e-cigs yet.


----------



## shabbar

hmm havent purchased an rba from there but many from the forum has


----------



## baksteen8168

shabbar said:


> hmm havent purchased an rba from there but many from the forum has



Will ask around when the time draws closer (payday. lol)

Thanks


----------



## bjorn

i have one baksteen, thanks for the offer. i just have to make up my mind and buy something off one of our SA sites today, should have it before the weekend, hopefully? 
i ship longboards across the country every day and it's overnight, surely e-ciggies can't go via road freight?


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, never knew you could take the coil apart. haha. will look into that. now I am itching to buy a ohm meter and to rebuild some coils.
> 
> thanks @bjorn and @Matthee , i learned something new today.


Here is a thread dedicated to coils for commercial clearomizers: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-user-made-tank-coils-pt2-pt3-nautilus-etc.1613/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

bjorn said:


> i have one baksteen, thanks for the offer. i just have to make up my mind and buy something off one of our SA sites today, should have it before the weekend, hopefully?
> i ship longboards across the country every day and it's overnight, surely e-ciggies can't go via road freight?



2-3 days max via courier


----------



## bjorn

schweet.

ok lets wrap this up. so i can go vision spinner 2 and in a month or so, i can buy a decent tank to go with it and that should work fine, even if i never decided to switch to mods and things?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limbo

bjorn said:


> i'm down under in pe hey. no-one hangs out around here. people haven't even caught on to e-cigs yet.


Hester is a agent there. 
072 606 7323
Operates from Lovemore

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bjorn

no ways! whats this!!! shot dooode!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> i have one baksteen, thanks for the offer. i just have to make up my mind and buy something off one of our SA sites today, should have it before the weekend, hopefully?
> i ship longboards across the country every day and it's overnight, surely e-ciggies can't go via road freight?



iirc vapeking deliverers next day if ordered before a certain time.

I use vapeclub because they are close to me and the service is excellent, but they are only starting up so they don't stock the batteries you are after. (yet. )


----------



## Limbo

bjorn said:


> i have one baksteen, thanks for the offer. i just have to make up my mind and buy something off one of our SA sites today, should have it before the weekend, hopefully?
> i ship longboards across the country every day and it's overnight, surely e-ciggies can't go via road freight?


Ordered from Vape King yesterday morning, package was delivered about 30 min ago. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Matthee said:


> Here is a thread dedicated to coils for commercial clearomizers: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-user-made-tank-coils-pt2-pt3-nautilus-etc.1613/



Thanks @Matthee . I will look into this.


----------



## Limbo

bjorn said:


> no ways! whats this!!! shot dooode!


Her stock is very limited though, but try her. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

bjorn said:


> schweet.
> 
> ok lets wrap this up. so i can go vision spinner 2 and in a month or so, i can buy a decent tank to go with it and that should work fine, even if i never decided to switch to mods and things?


Absolutely.


----------



## Limbo

bjorn said:


> no ways! whats this!!! shot dooode!


Her stock is very limited though, but try her. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjorn

thanks. just spoke to her. she does not seem to have any of the stuff the guys here are talking about. 

thanks anyway man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

bjorn said:


> thanks. just spoke to her. she does not seem to have any of the stuff the guys here are talking about.
> 
> thanks anyway man.



eish thats a k@K one


----------



## shabbar

vapeking is ur next best bet .


----------



## bjorn

buy placing order. just convinved my brother to get one too.
he's getting to spinners and a protank mini 2. 

does that sound about right to you?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

bjorn said:


> buy placing order. just convinved my brother to get one too.
> he's getting to spinners and a protank mini 2.
> 
> does that sound about right to you?


Perfect. And the protank mini 2 is very easy to rebuild.


----------



## bjorn

well i'll get the opportunity now to test drive my brother's. too cleva.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

bjorn said:


> thanks. just spoke to her. she does not seem to have any of the stuff the guys here are talking about.
> 
> thanks anyway man.


Yea, very limited stock. Not really happy with what I got from her. Bought a starter pack from her with a cheap clearomizer, saw later on eciggies.co.za it was supposed to be a evod. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjorn

well, glad i found this forum. i swear about 7 or 8 months ago, this forum didn't exist? neither could i find e-ciggies online in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

bjorn said:


> well, glad i found this forum. i swear about 7 or 8 months ago, this forum didn't exist? neither could i find e-ciggies online in SA?



haha it did exist 7 and 8 months back, was just allot smaller


----------



## bjorn

i was playing with the idea for a while to start one but just got busy with... life. glad to see there is one now and make contact with other saffa vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

is vape king your company annemarie?


----------



## Necris

@bjorn.
Nice to see another PE member
check out eccigies.co.za/agents.
Very friendly lady in PE.
Hester if memory serves.
She should have local ego stock for you.
Im getting some spare coils from her on thursday or friday when im back in town.drop me a message and u can try out my mvp 2.0 variable to get a feel for vv/vw if u like


----------



## bjorn

do the ego's use the same coils as twisp? i hate having to drive halfway across town and pay R40 for the things every 2 - 3 weeks. really want to figure out how to replace those wicks.


----------



## annemarievdh

bjorn said:


> i was playing with the idea for a while to start one but just got busy with... life. glad to see there is one now and make contact with other saffa vapers.



I think it was started about September/October last year


----------



## Necris

All the threads should be compatible, but I tried a twisp tank on the mvp and it didnt fire a d I wasnt too keen on messing with store stock by pulling contacts out etc...
I will also be getting some kanthal very soon to start rebuilding my protank 2 coils as im tired of replacing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

bjorn said:


> is vape king your company annemarie?



Hahaha Noooo its @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo home grown business. I'm just a agent for them this side of JHB


----------



## bjorn

@annemarievdh ok, that was after i was doing research about the stuff. are you the owner of vape king?


----------



## bjorn

o ok. sorry, double question there. we reply at the same time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bjorn

lol, after all this, i just fixed my twisp battery.

hey, learnt something at least and i have taken the first step to something better.

thanks again for all the help. this must be the friendliest forum i've ever been on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

what was the problem ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

shabbar said:


> what was the problem ??



would also like to know


----------



## bjorn

inside the battery unit, there is a hardish white substance over all the soldering points. i carefully scraped it away and found one of the solder points have come undone. tested it and it works. just need to do some very, very fine soldering work on it and it's good to go again.

hey i've been wanting one of those variable batteries for a while and the twisp has been giving me grief since day one, so, at least i'm on the right path now. PLUS, i convinced my brother to join in, so double ++

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

glad you found the problem and you have a solution ,

happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> inside the battery unit, there is a hardish white substance over all the soldering points. i carefully scraped it away and found one of the solder points have come undone. tested it and it works. just need to do some very, very fine soldering work on it and it's good to go again.
> 
> hey i've been wanting one of those variable batteries for a while and the twisp has been giving me grief since day one, so, at least i'm on the right path now. PLUS, i convinced my brother to join in, so double ++



Be careful, it doesn't stop at vv batteries...  ask me (or anyone else on the forum for that matter)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorn

haha, i'm sure it won't hey. i've been working with a developer in the us and he is big into this stuff. have been eye'ing his fancy mods on facebook. i just didn't realise it was available in SA!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> haha, i'm sure it won't hey. i've been working with a developer in the us and he is big into this stuff. have been eye'ing his fancy mods on facebook. i just didn't realise it was available in SA!!



If you are looking to upgrade, check www.vapeclub.co.za Their group buy deals are very well priced.  They are still new, but will stock more products as they grow.

Or you could just PM them. Their usernames on the forum are @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl


----------



## bjorn

this looks interesting, how does it work? do you just screw the tank onto it?
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...part-that-supplies-the-power/products/vamo-v5


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> this looks interesting, how does it work? do you just screw the tank onto it?
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...part-that-supplies-the-power/products/vamo-v5



Pretty much. You also need batteries and a charger for it.

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers

and I hear the nautilus is excellent

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-produces-the-vapour/products/aspire-nautilus


----------



## bjorn

aahhh. my girlfriend still owes me a birthday present

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

The Mod guys on here will do better to explain it to you. From what I have heard the Vamo V5 is a good piece of kit.


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> aahhh. my girlfriend still owes me a birthday present



I am treating myself to the eVic Supreme and a nautilus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

nice. well, i think you guys pretty much cleared everything up for me today. i understand way better now how all this stuff fits together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> nice. well, i think you guys pretty much cleared everything up for me today. i understand way better now how all this stuff fits together.



This is only the beginning... Someone on here has a matrix quote in his signature. "Let me show you how deep this rabbit hole goes..." Trust me, it's DEEP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorn

well, i have a habit of overindulging in hobbies. from downhill skating to bonsai and now vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> The Mod guys on here will do better to explain it to you. From what I have heard the Vamo V5 is a good piece of kit.


If you get the Vamo V5, go for the stainless steel one. The newest versions of the chromed ones have been giving lots of trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorn said:


> well, i have a habit of overindulging in hobbies. from downhill skating to bonsai and now vaping.



I hear you... mine is Rotary engines, nitro powered RC cars and now vaping too... and my wife is loving it...


----------



## baksteen8168

Matthee said:


> If you get the Vamo V5, go for the stainless steel one. The newest versions of the chromed ones have been giving lots of trouble.



Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

thanks @Matthee will check it out when the time comes.

my gf too. she says men need hobbies and things to keep them from going crazy. haha. i've got too many. skating, bonsai, dj'ing, computers, music, programming, recently i got two snakes... the list goes on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

